# ssh works, scp doesn't



## makimoto (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi

I've got a fresh install, and got ssh working fine, but for some reason scp times out.


```
ssh_enable=yes
```
 is in /etc/rc.conf. The host is listening on the usual port and sshd is running:


```
sshd is located in /etc/rc.d
sshd is running as pid 55501.

USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS      
root     sshd       55501 3  tcp4   192.168.1.200:22      *:*
```

I'm kinda stumped on this one, as ssh to and from the host works flawlessly. So any pointers appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## anomie (Feb 15, 2011)

A default sshd(8) configuration should fire up the sftp-server subsystem for you. The place to start troubleshooting this is /var/log/auth.log.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2011)

makimoto said:
			
		

> I've got a fresh install, and got ssh working fine, but for some reason scp times out.



Please capture a session and show what happens.  Timing out could be DNS or firewall or something entirely different.



> ```
> ssh_enable=yes
> ```
> is in /etc/rc.conf. The host is listening on the usual port and sshd is running:



Check that it actually says ssh*d*_enable.  It probably does, but...


----------



## makimoto (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sorry guys, but this one was my own fault. I thought I had tried everything, but there you go.

I've got ports forwarded in my router. I was using the wrong port 

Yes the sshd_enable is right, and had been monitoring file]/var/auth.log[/file], and when I got home to try this on another box, I saw the forwarded ports...

Sorry all for the timewaste.


----------



## Business_Woman (Feb 15, 2011)

makimoto said:
			
		

> I'm sorry guys, but this one was my own fault. I thought I had tried everything, but there you go.
> 
> I've got ports forwarded in my router. I was using the wrong port
> 
> ...



We will never forgive you for this....

I just ordered two new servers just to troubleshoot this issue...


----------



## makimoto (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow! never knew forum members were THAT devoted 
I just wanted apologize to the members that actually put time into this, but your commitment goes beyond that.
Do you accept coupons?


----------

